# Screw "pops"



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

This is pretty good read if anyone having same problem we are in Kansas http://www.waltersforensic.com/articles/civil_engineering/vol6-no1.htm


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Confirming the theory of many on this forum


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

kcmudderman said:


> This is pretty good read if anyone having same problem we are in Kansas http://www.waltersforensic.com/articles/civil_engineering/vol6-no1.htm


Not that I disagree with what this article says, but I'm surprised nothing is mentioned about glue. Glue is also a contributing factor to screws popping. Over a period of a few months glue will shrink and pull/compress the board ever so slightly and allow the screw head to show it's ugly face. I personally never use glue on ceilings and if the client/GC asks that we use glue on ceilings, I make them sign a waiver that basically lets them know that the ceiling screws are going to 'pop'.
I do use glue on wall boards, glue every stud, shoot the perimeter, then add a few field screws where necessary. After the the job is taped out I then remove the wall screws that are in the field and just coat them like a small dent. Problem solved. Been doing it that way for a few years now and have had no call backs about wall screws 'popping'.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Glue on the ceilings works very well, as long as you have the right glue/screw pattern.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

gazman said:


> Glue on the ceilings works very well, as long as you have the right glue/screw pattern.


Don't have any idea how buildings/houses are framed up in Australia, but over here in U.S. we fight truss lift, and all sorts of other movement with the houses we work in. I hear what you're saying about the glue and screw pattern, and I'm sure it works. I just steer away from it altogether with the way I do things. It's one less step, and with the amount of movement and number of screws we use everything is hunky dory. :thumbsup: Again, i just found it funny that the article posted didn't mention anything about glue, it's properties and how it works.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallninja said:


> Not that I disagree with what this article says, but I'm surprised nothing is mentioned about glue. Glue is also a contributing factor to screws popping. Over a period of a few months glue will shrink and pull/compress the board ever so slightly and allow the screw head to show it's ugly face. I personally never use glue on ceilings and if the client/GC asks that we use glue on ceilings, I make them sign a waiver that basically lets them know that the ceiling screws are going to 'pop'.
> I do use glue on wall boards, glue every stud, shoot the perimeter, then add a few field screws where necessary. After the the job is taped out I then remove the wall screws that are in the field and just coat them like a small dent. Problem solved. Been doing it that way for a few years now and have had no call backs about wall screws 'popping'.


I've done repairs i
in many homes that I know the wallboard was not glued ! They had screw pops EVERYWHERE !! I can see where the glue could add to the problem If not properly applied . But to say the glue is the main source of the problem? NO! It's not.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

moore said:


> I've done repairs i
> in many homes that I know the wallboard was not glued ! They had screw pops EVERYWHERE !! I can see where the glue could add to the problem If not properly applied . But to say the glue is the main source of the problem? NO! It's not.


I'm starting to think that the members on this site have selective eye balls or just like to disagree. I'm pretty sure I posted about glue being a 'contributing factor' to screws popping, not a main source. And YES, if you did repairs in a house where the wallboards weren't glued, of course the screws will pop, hence the shrinkage of the framing members, WHICH if you use glue on wallboards then remove the screw or apply a glue pattern along the lines of which Gaz speaks of, you can help reduce the problem.:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

drywallninja said:


> I'm starting to think that the members on this site have selective eye balls or just like to disagree. I'm pretty sure I posted about glue being a 'contributing factor' to screws popping, not a main source. And YES, if you did repairs in a house where the wallboards weren't glued, of course the screws will pop, hence the shrinkage of the framing members, WHICH if you use glue on wallboards then remove the screw or apply a glue pattern along the lines of which Gaz speaks of, you can help reduce the problem.:thumbup:


You and I use the same method . The only reason we have no real problem with screw pops on the ceilings are ...CAN LIGHTS ! 


:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I wish you blokes could use some of our systems. Battens on the ceilings is a must as far as I am concerned.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I think America should adopt Australia's drywall system...


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

"Over Blown" blow in insulation has caused a lot of screw pops around here.


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

Yup that's the weird thing. It's happened around here under every variable possible. Even different screws, ceilings, glue, no glue,exterior walls, interior walls, set deeper, etc. etc. etc. 
They aren't even actually popped per say. It's a little bitty perfect screw size tab that just pops away from screw head. We've tried different screws, different mud, hot mud even. 
I've reached a conclusion that it's entirely the wood. The wood is drying out and being that the screws are the only penetration points the moisture from wood is displacing mud from screw head. I reach this conclusion because metal stud guys aren't having this problem and I've went back to remodel jobs where the original studs were used and no problems. 
 I like the idea of no screws in field but might be a hard sale. Codes etc. Hope everyone is busy, we are kickin azz in the heart of the US
Kansas City, 😎👍


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Basically the aussies have it figured out! Steel frame, ceiling battens, hardly any field screws, and the sparkys cut their own boxes! Drywall heaven Lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

kcmudderman; said:


> I like the idea of no screws in field but might be a hard sale. Codes etc. 😎👍


Fck the codes ! I'll walk from a county that tells me how to place my screws . Trust me . These inspectors live in wood frame homes !! They know !!!!!


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

moore said:


> Fck the codes ! I'll walk from a county that tells me how to place my screws . Trust me . These inspectors live in wood frame homes !! They know !!!!!


I'm with Moore on this one. It's seems (no pun intended) like a bad idea to most clients/GCs, but once you do a job and there isn't any field screws showing after a couple months pass, they'll think you're a genius. And honestly, with the perimeter fastened off and the glue cures in the field, that board isn't going anywhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

How do you glue walls with paper faced insulation


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> How do you glue walls with paper faced insulation


You tell the insulator to fix the paper to the inside of the stud like they are supposed to! Fixing it to the face of the stud can promote screw pops as well.


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

I doubt the insulators around here would want to do that


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Corey The Taper said:


> I doubt the insulators around here would want to do that


You have to tell the builder to make sure it is done that way for glue. They will do what the builder wants or work some here else


----------



## kcmudderman (Dec 22, 2014)

No screws is not an option around here. I agree the glue would hold the board.
So u guys have figured out our screw popping problem. 
Screw the screws!!!!!
Haha I would love it.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

kcmudderman said:


> No screws is not an option around here. I agree the glue would hold the board.
> So u guys have figured out our screw popping problem.
> Screw the screws!!!!!
> Haha I would love it.


We have been double screwing here with glue. On the ceiling we put two sets of screws in like you would if using nails. Seems to be helping. Don't have many issues on the walls yet.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

thefinisher said:


> We have been double screwing here with glue. On the ceiling we put two sets of screws in like you would if using nails. Seems to be helping. Don't have many issues on the walls yet.


 Iv'e done that also, walls and ceilings when the insulation is blown in. Around here a lot of the insulation is blow in under a cheese clothe like fabric. Gluing is not possible.


----------

